# Hi all - question re "stepchildren"



## Broccoli (May 10, 2011)

Hi all - new poster hoping someone can help

Are stepchildren covered on a family visa for work in Bahrain? My sponsor isn't quite sure and it's causing me some concern - has anyone been through this experience or has any knowledge about this?

Would appreciate any help

Many thanks


----------

